
Uber escapes criminal charges for 2018 self-driving death in Arizona - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/arizona-prosecutor-wont-charge-uber-for-2018-self-driving-death/
======
mrguyorama
>"After a very thorough review of all evidence presented, this office has
determined that there is no basis for criminal liability for the Uber
corporation,"

This is disgusting. Reckless behavior by a corporation directly led to the
death of an individual, with video evidence, and yet society gets no justice.

I am concerned to continue to live in this abhorrent country. There is no
justice for anything anymore. What the hell do we do?

~~~
tiredyam
I get that you are emotional but that is a baseless statement. It sounds like
your opinion is formed by headlines, which are intended to evoke an emotional
response. Please go educate yourself.

~~~
mrguyorama
That's a pretty baseless and assumption filled statement itself!. I've
followed this since the original accident.

If you have a reason to believe that what Uber did was not reckless
manslaughter, then discuss that

~~~
tiredyam
Ok, the driver is still being held responsible, which is correct. Sure the
braking system failed but the driver was supposed to be there to correct the
situation. This the right decision. If the car was fully autonomous then i
would agree with you.

~~~
mrguyorama
The braking system did not fail, both volvo's stock braking system, and Uber's
own system were turn off. Uber's self driving software tried to command a
braking maneuver over 1.5 seconds before impact, but did not have the
authority to do so, as Uber engineers had turned off the functionality due to
annoying (or possibly unsafe) false alarms.

------
jmpman
A disabled braking system, and drivers who had grown so complacent they were
watching “The Voice” instead of paying attention. Seems questionable.

